# 

## Prosha

,    ,  .       .           .    ?       .

----------


## Pentax

?

----------


## Sky

*Pentax*,      - ,   .

----------


## Karen

> *Pentax*,      - ,   .

   *Sky*,  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    ,  .       .           .    ?       .

            ,          .

----------

> ,    ,  .       .           .    ?       .

  ,   :
-   
-   
-   
-     
     ...,      .      ,    ,      . 
          ?

----------


## Sky

*Karen*, .     ))

----------


## andy

> *Karen*, .     ))

  ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...     ,         **:      ... "*  !*"  *+18!!*   ... ,  - ,     ,   ...  **:    **:

----------


## Prosha

,       .               .      ,   .    ,   .

----------


## RAMM

> .      ,   .

   ,      .   , , , , ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .

     ?   

> ,   .

      ?     

> ,   .

   ,     ? (

----------


## LOGR

> ,       .               .      ,   .    ,   .

       ? ϳ , -, "" ?
,  .
 ,   -    ,    .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,     ? (

   
     .   )

----------


## Karen

> .   )

         ...

----------


## GVL224

> ,       .               .      ,   .    ,   .

       ?
   !

----------


## Sky

...      . -      ...       .     ))

----------

> ,       .               .

          .            

> ,   .

      ,       .    ,       

> ,   .

  .   ,      ,       .   !          ,         ,

----------


## Pentax

-   . . .       .

----------


## Sky

*Pentax*,     .    .

----------


## Prosha

,        ,    .          .             .  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

.  ? ))

----------


## Sky

> 

      ,    ,  ,    .  

> .

  .      .
..  !

----------


## Prosha

> ,    ,  ,    . 
> .      .
> ..  !  http://www.kolobok.us/smiles/artists/laie/LaieA_044.gif

    ,    .       .      ,    ..

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ... - ,     ...     " "-,   .  ... ,  -    .     ,    -  - ...   .  -   ... ,  ... , , , ...  !!!    ,   ...

----------

> 

      ?

----------


## Tail

> http://www.travel.ru/hotel/russia/ad...azovskii_otel/     .  .

     ,   :

----------


## laithemmer

))
      -    :)

----------


## Dracon

,

----------


## Karen

> ,

          .    .

----------


## Sky

ҳ          ((

----------


## Sanjka129

,       .

----------

> ,       .

         ?   ,   .. :(

----------

> ,       .

     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...,        ...!!!      20-    ...

----------


## alexx76

> ...,        ...!!!      20-    ...

----------

)

----------


## 23q

3     ,   ,       ...    ,   , ,- .

----------


## Sky

> 

     .    -. .,  - .           .

----------

,   !!!

----------


## ukrainian

.   ,       ...  !

----------


## Dracon



----------

